# Shells



## Jtalking12 (Aug 7, 2017)

Seen academy has 4.99 monarch shells. Anybody used them for dove hunting?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 7, 2017)

Jtalking12 said:


> Seen academy has 4.99 monarch shells. Anybody used them for dove hunting?



Be aware that those are only 1 oz loads. To me, the best deal are the Winchester AA's. With a $2 a box rebate, you are looking at $5.49 a box for a very good shell. I usually buy a case this time of year when they run the rebate.


----------



## sasmojoe (Aug 8, 2017)

Jtalking12 said:


> Seen academy has 4.99 monarch shells. Anybody used them for dove hunting?


If my memory serves me correctly, someone posted last year about monarch shells ruining a benelli shotgun. I really don't understand why you would spend the money to buy a benelli and then shoot the cheapest shells you could find.


----------



## mwood1985 (Aug 10, 2017)

I use the Wal-Mart federals for dove clays ect. 1  1/8 7.5s and 24ish for a case of100


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Aug 10, 2017)

I love monarchs, my 870 cycles them great, no misfires no jams. Never had powder come out when ejecting like rios. 1 ounce doesn't matter, killed more doves last year using monarchs than the previous years shooting rio. They do just fine if you can hit them.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't fool with 1 oz loads.


----------



## chase870 (Aug 10, 2017)

I prefer a 1/2oz load of #9 in a 410 for early season birds, and move up to 1/2oz of 7.5 for late season birds on a good field with birds. If you shoot on my field you must shoot a 410 unless you are a child or a woman.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 11, 2017)

I've shot probably 10 cases of the monarchs for dove, crows, and clays through my SBE 1 and Montefeltro  never had any issues with them at all. Will be buying a case for this year as well.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Aug 11, 2017)

1 ounce loads will kill them just as dead as 1 1/8 ounce. 9/10 times it's shooters error and not the shell.


----------



## poole93 (Aug 11, 2017)

how you like that montefeltro?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 11, 2017)

Quackmasterofgeorgia said:


> 1 ounce loads will kill them just as dead as 1 1/8 ounce. 9/10 times it's shooters error and not the shell.



Lol if you say so...


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Aug 12, 2017)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Lol if you say so...



I do. That's what I shot last year, and it was the best year I have had. All doves were dead when they hit the ground.


----------



## B. White (Aug 12, 2017)

They have winchester now for the same price.


----------



## jglenn (Aug 12, 2017)

This week they have Remington Heavy dove loads for 5.99 bx.  good stuff at that price


----------



## homey (Aug 14, 2017)

It aint the arrow it's the Indian  I don't need high powered loads to make up for crappy shooting


----------



## abrannon (Aug 17, 2017)

The only practical difference in performance between 1 oz and 1 1/8 is the 1 1/8 offer a slightly longer stream of pellets.  This would be helpful if you shot too far ahead of the bird since it will take slightly longer for all of the shot to pass in front of the bird.

So for common purposes for some shooters 1 1/8 loads are more "deadly" accurate than 1 oz loads.

The same argument can be made on the amount of powder or the overall speed of the shot.  It all has an effect on hitting the target.  

If the shot is too fast for your lead you miss, same if it is too slow.  It is all about having the shot and the target meet in mid-air.

So that is a long winded way of saying shoot what works for you, and hopefully we will all have a good season.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 17, 2017)

This will be my 3rd season shooting a 20 for ducks, dove and turkeys. I should have switched sooner... They gauge is deadly on all 3, if you do your part.


----------



## homey (Aug 21, 2017)

Jtalking12 said:


> Seen academy has 4.99 monarch shells. Anybody used them for dove hunting?



ALL shells are better than 99.99% of the shooters


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 21, 2017)

Core Lokt said:


> This will be my 3rd season shooting a 20 for ducks, dove and turkeys. I should have switched sooner... They gauge is deadly on all 3, if you do your part.



I shoot a 20 gauge the majority of the year also, occasionally I'll get my old A-5 out just to shoot it. I've been shooting turkeys with a 20 for years but just started carrying it dove hunting more.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 16, 2018)

bought some 20ga #8's the other day...still 4.99


----------



## JackSprat (Mar 16, 2018)

I love 1 oz. shells for doves, especially the "hot loads" =1300fps.

Lots less wear and tear on the shooter and the gun.

Anyone who can't kill doves with 1 oz. needs some serious range time.


----------

